# My Mods to my 47 2N



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

So I wanted to brag about some of the mods to my 47 2N.

Changed out the radiator hoses and decided to go ahead and add a thermostat (since there wasn't one) and add a temp gage. Just put it up on the hood so that I could see it easily. Also added a work light (none on it when I got it) and wired it to work with the headlights. Also added screen wire over the grill so that my radiator didn't clog up when bush hogging. Bought a cap with a built in fuel gage (highly recommend, LOVE IT). Finally, welded a 1" diameter bolt on the bumper and added 100 lbs of weight to the front. Really drives well and handles implements much better with the added weight on the front. Painted the weights to match the tractor.

Here are the pictures. Enjoy


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking tractor, looks like a great bunch of good looking and practical add ons there.


----------

